# Teaching very basic Computing skills to Adults..



## paddyjnr (10 Feb 2011)

I have decided since I am not working at the moment to do some voluntary work teaching basic Computers to Adults at an addiction treatment centre. (about 2hrs per day)
I have a fairly good knowledge myself of computers but have never thought it.
Any suggestions of where to start??? Links to websites, books etc..
Thank you


----------



## Mommah (10 Feb 2011)

As Nike say...just Do it.

I've worked with people who have gone from 0 - 60 on computers and its just by muddling through.

start by sending an email to a friend.
Then look up something they are interested in on youtube.

Teach them to draw using the computer...


endless ideas...

it will just suck them in.


----------



## horusd (10 Feb 2011)

A friend of mine did something similar working with addicts. He used a basic training schedule of email, word, excel and had accompanying short handouts, and little exams as well as " goal sheets". I don't want to generalise, but he found that a lot of the clients had problems with reading & writing, and some were on methadone, so you might factor this in as well. Fair play to you for doing this, it's a nice thing to do.


----------



## pudds (10 Feb 2011)

Maybe you could use something like this as a guide.

http://www.ctdlc.org/remediation/ 

main thing is to keep it light and make it fun to keep them interested and b4 you know it well'll have more addicts


----------



## sustanon (10 Feb 2011)

keep them off farmville 

beginners usually need to learn how to do useful things, like use amazon or ebay, transfer pictures from their camera, do some simple editing like removing redeye etc. keep it simple, good on ya!


----------



## paddyjnr (11 Feb 2011)

Thank you sooo much everyone for the fab suggestions, I suppose the main thing I seem to get from you all is "To keep it simple" which strangely enough is a slogan the residents go by...
Great link too Pudds and I enjoyed the joke...
horused, you are quite right about the reading and writing difficulties as I've worked with the lads at group therapy and I have come across this quite a lot.


----------



## horusd (11 Feb 2011)

Paddyjnr, you just  reminded me about those recovery slogans from 12 step programs. I worked with addicts a few times over the yrs. Some of the other one's might help too. 

Think, think think.

Easy does it.

One day at a time.

These are easy & important references for people, help integrate the program into daily living and help in learning.


----------



## truthseeker (11 Feb 2011)

Paddyjnr - I recently taught a family member some computer skills using a book I got in Easons that was aimed at upskilling in Word, Excel, etc...

It may have been a little higher level than what youre looking for (this person already knew how to use the internet and send an email - they were looking to become more familiar with the standard microsoft applications).

I agree with the above posters, keep it simple. The most important thing you can teach someone re computer skills is not to be afraid of the computer. A lot of people are terrified they will click something or press a keyboard button that somehow magically 'breaks' the computer.

Also the most valuable skill I have is how to use Google - if I dont know how to do something - Google tells me. Theres a knack in searching, using terms that get the best hits etc... Try and impart that and theyll fly along by themselves.


----------



## MANTO (11 Feb 2011)

Try these, some very helpful tips and tricks 


www.discoveryschool.com
www.businessballs.com

There is a lot of helpful info also for your personal development as a trainer.


----------



## gipimann (11 Feb 2011)

If your students haven't worked with a computer before, one handy trick that colleagues of mine use when doing basic IT training is to start by playing solitaire - it gets the students used to using the mouse!


----------



## Romulan (11 Feb 2011)

www.ncte.ie have some good advice sheets.


----------

